

Anonymous Takes Down CIA Web Site - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2400140,00.asp

======
Karunamon
Relevant XKCD:

What normal people hear: OMG! Someone took down a system belonging to the
CIA!!!

What computer people hear: Omg. Someone took down a poster put up by the CIA.
Yawn.

